# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Los mejores [para principiantes]

## gatomatic

Hola a todos!! 
Bueno, he estado leyendo el post de los 5 mejores juegos y he pensado, que desde mi punto de vista de principiante, todavia hay algunos fuera de mi alcance. ¿cuales de aquellos mas asequibles para principiantes considerais mejores? (ojo!! no quiero decir que tengan que salir solos, pero si que no hagan falta 2 meses para controlarlo)

A mi por ejemplo me gustan estos:

 - "Fuera de este mundo".
 - "El año del amor", de Tamariz.
 - "Reaccion emocional", de Dai Vernon

¿Que opinais? 
Un saludo.

P.D: Si añadis alguna referencia a donde encontrarlos (descripciones) pues mucho mejor. Gracias!!

----------


## Dramagic

Yo añadiria "Agua y Aceite". Hay cientos de versiones y algunas muy sencillas. Juan Tamariz ya publicó en la Via Mágica varios métodos.

----------


## JAVIER P.

Estimado amigo:

¡Tienes buen gusto!

Concretamente el juego “Reacción emocional”, es uno de los grandes “rastros” que nos dejó “EL PROFESOR” en su venida a Europa (Londres), allá por los años cincuenta, sorprendiendo a grandes magos. Su construcción es magnífica y con uno de los principios más antiguos y conocidos de la cartomagia, adaptándolo, crea una magnífica ilusión para los entendidos.

No hablemos de la creación de Paul Curry, si tuviera que nombrar las cinco genialidades de la cartomagia, una de ellas sería, “Fuera de este mundo”.

De “nuestro mago”, de “nuestro genial mago”, ¿qué decir?

A título de ejemplo te cito un comentario, allá por el año 78, poco más o menos, del mago Julio Carabias, refiriéndose a Tamaríz. El mensaje venía a ser:

¡Qué bueno! Cuando dentro de unos años, tengamos a otro maestro, como Dai Vernon, y podamos escucharlo y entenderlo en español. 

¡Qué visión de futuro! He ahí una magnífica predicción.

Por último, y para contestar a tu petición de juego asequible y de efecto, te diré que existe uno, no excesivamente realizado, (que recuerde al último mago que lo vi presentar fue a Pepe Carrol, q.e.p.d.), pero que muchos años atrás se solía hacer.

Comienza con el conjunto de acciones que nuestro autor mágico más representativo (padre Ciuró), denominaba el “principio clásico” en la cartomagia: elegir una carta, devolverla al mazo,  mezclar, manteniendo el control sobre ella.

El efecto tiene este desarrollo lento pero finaliza de una forma explosiva.

El mago intentando en varias ocasiones averiguar el naipe elegido, confiado al principio y comenzándose angustiar porque no lo encuentra. Un poco alterado, por lo vano de sus intentos, lanza la baraja contra una de las paredes de la habitación en que actúa y al pegar contra ella, las cartas se esparcen por el suelo, excepto un naipe que permanece pegado en la pared, mostrando su cara.

En este “jueguecillo clásico” se esconde uno de los temas, discutidos con bastante frecuencia, entre los magos inquietos por la teoría mágica y que podría denominarse: “Incremente el efecto en el público”.

El gran argumento teórico en este juego, es que para conseguir un mayor efecto dramático, piensan que:

1) La carta debe quedar pegada en la pared, viéndose el dorso.
2) Antes de volverla para mostrarla al público, debe hacerse nombrar por el espectador que la eligió, para que todo el público conozca su identidad antes de mostrala.

Saludos mágicos.

----------


## Dramagic

Añado otro efecto a la lista: "siguendo al lider" Tanto la versión de Vernon como la de Kaplan son buenas y sencillas.

----------


## altacartomagia

Hola a todos.
Que tal "Do as I do", es decir, "Haz como yo hago"?
Hay muchas versiones, utiliza el mismo principio inmemorial utilizado en el juego de Vernon, y es de efecto fuertisimo en los espectadores.
Existen muchas versiones, explicadas en libros de facil acceso.

Slds.

Daniel

----------


## gatomatic

Teneis Razon!!

La verdad es que los juegos que comentais son buenisimos! Los conozco y por ejemplo "Siguiendo al lider" pense en ponerlo en mi lista, pero no fui capaz de acordarme del nombre asi que no lo hice   :Oops:  . Por otra parte el "Do as i Do" sencillamente se me paso por alto, cuando la verdad es que hace poco lo vi hacer y ademas de ser un buen efecto resulto muy divertido!
En cuanto al de la carta en la pared, tambien lo conozco aunque ni lo he hecho ni lo he visto hacer nunca, me despierta una serie de dudas que por desgracia no son como para debatir en un foro abierto, asi que de momento esperare a tener mis 30 mensajes  :D 

Quisiera añadir otro: Una version de "Cartas viajeras" en la que un numero de cartas viaja a un monton que un espectador habia previamente contado y sobre el que esta sentado. El efecto es espectacular y la tecnica inexistente!.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## mago mon

Todos los juegos ya mencionados son muy buenos.

A mi uno que me gusta mucho es el T.N.T .El espectador corta se eligen dos  cartas, el mago ni se acerca, las cartas se pierden .... y al final el mago las encuentra.En definitiva pura magia.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Y que me decis del ya clasico (y del que tambien existen numerosas versiones) del juego de los 4 ases que se reunen en un monton. Hay desde manejos sencillos hasta manejos mas complicados.

Una de las versiones que me gusta mucho es la que tiene manolo talman en su dvd denominada ases blancos.




Un saludo

Dani

----------


## Toto

¿Que pensais de un juego llamado "Ambitious Double"?

Me parece bastante sencillo y de un gran efecto en el espectador, además de que requiere de la participación de éste.

Un saludo.

----------


## harmot

Para mi gusto uno de los mejores, aparte de los que ya habeis mencionado son: La baraja invisible y fuera de este mundo. Los dos de muy facil ejecucion y de gran impacto en el publico. Aunque no los clasificaria como de principiantes.

----------


## cyrille

No me canso hacer este juego, creo que es de los primeros que aprendí cuando supe hacer la cuenta Elmsley. Hay muchas versiones de ese efecto pero para mi el original es lo mas bonito y magico que puedes hacer con 4 cartas, no necesita preparacion, no es dificil tecnicamente y realmente tiene un efecto tremendo sobre los espectadores, procurar hacerlo de manera fluida y lenta, en general para el ultimo as doy las cartas al espectador para que haga el utimo pase magico y que descubra que la magia tambien puede occurir en sus manos. Solo con este juego aprenderas a levantar la mirada cuando haces un trampilla (en este caso por ejemplo un bucle con 3 cartas) y muchos más detalles que hace de un simple juego un milagrito para los espectadores.

----------


## ignoto

Un punto menos para los cartómanos.
Para magia de cerca hay otras opciones que no requieren baraja.

Por ejemplo:
Cualquier juego con bolas de esponja o, uno de mis preferidos, la familia de conejitos.

Con cuerdas:
Hallucination de Romaric.

Un FP y un pañuelo hacen maravillas.

Todos ellos han dejado alucnados a espectadores profanos mientras magos mas experimentados no conseguían atraer su atención con juegos de cartas que yo no podría hacer ni aunque me terminara el 3º tomo de la "Gran Escuela Cartomágica" algún día.

No es preciso reducir la magia a los naipes y las monedas, siempre sin desmerecerlos. Alguna rutinilla de Henry Evans en el momento justo hace maravillas pero... hay que expandir horizontes.

----------


## Dani

La verdad es que se suele pecar mucho con las cartas, pero es comprensible, de echo yo como muchisimos otros nos hemos engachando viendo hacer juegos de cartas, pero si cuando somos principiantes encamiramos nuestros pasos hacia otras disciplinas como las cuerdas, los cubiletes, las bolas de esponja, los FP... avanzariamos mas rapidamente, ademas creo que con menos tiempo se consiguen mejores resultados, me encanta la cartomagia, pero considero que para hacer buenos efectos se necesitan muchos conocimientos y tecnicas que ensayar.

----------


## danica

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en eso de que las cartas tienen muchas tecnicas y cosas que aprender, lo que tambien te digo es que la magia con monedas por ejemplo tambien hay que practicar y estudiar mucho. Pero yo tambien empeze con las cartas porque habitualmente es lo que mas se ve o se veia en television, yo recuerdo que casi siempre que salia un mago en la tele era con cartas (excepto David Coperfield)jeje..

Un saludo.

----------


## MrKhaki

No creo que sea malo fijarse especialmente en los juegos que se hacen con cartas. No podemos perder de vista que la magia se inventa y se crea con elementos cotidianos. Elementos que habitualmente se usan en sociedad... Vasos - cubos , bolas de esponja, papeles, pañuelos, cuerdas, gomas elásticas, y cartas  :Smile1: 

Personalmente, la carta viajera me dejó trastocado cuando lo vi hacer por vez primera... y ni qué decir, jeje, el mítico juego de las pizarras de Juan Tamariz

----------


## Dani

Yo en ningun momento he dicho nada encontra de las cartas, es mas son mi pasion, lo que digo, respecto al tema tratado que es juegos para principiantes, considero que las cartas dan menos satisfacciones cuando no eres iniciado, en cambio los juegos con objetos son mas efectistas con mucha menos destreza y tecnica, ademas una cosa que vengo observando cuando compro libros de magia para niños, que compro muchos libros de este tipo es que para iniciarlos ya empiezan por ahi, dejando las cartas para cuando se tiene mas soltura, tecnica y practica. De todas formas es mi opinion.

----------


## ignoto

No digo que no se utilicen cartas.
Personalmente me gusta terminar con un juego de Henry Evans muy bueno. Pero es el único que suelo utilizar por sesión.
Los juegos de cartas los prefiero para cuando algunos amigos me piden "que haga algo".
Te puedes volver loco cuando descubres que una rutina tan buena como "ases y triunfo" (ver "Cartomagia Fundamental"), que necesita su tiempo para ser dominada deja frío al personal mientras que con un pañuelito y el fp se quedan de piedra.
Si los tienes un poco mas lejos, un par de cintas de pasamanería y un shanada y haces la cinta rota y recompuesta enseñando las manos vacias a un metro de sus narices (Jay Scott Berry).
Si llevas americana, coges un par de bolas de esponja y las haces viajar de tu bolsillo a sus manos y viceversa (Esto no gusta tanto; o no me sale tan bien).
En todo caso, nunca hago monedas. Soy demasiado torpe y novato para eso. Tal vez me atreva cuando coja algo mas de experiencia en esto de la magia.

----------


## Ferrarotti

Hola gente, uno que me parece muy bueno y no requiere mucha tecnica, pero si cierta sutileza es el VASO A TRAVES DE LA MESA (la excusa es la moneda a traves de la mesa...) El impacto es muy fuerte.
Otro muy bueno es realizar  Matrix con bollitos de papel, tampoco requiere de mucha tecnica y deja sorprendido a cualquiera.
Saludos

----------


## josemachu

Estoy con vosotros y creo qeu incluir el juego de siguiendo al as par terminar es un colofón alucinante, sobre todo para principiantes , como es mi caso, no necesita ninguna preparación y el resultado si el ritmo es bueno es genial. :roll:

----------


## Maestro_Jedi_Horts

Pues si estamos hablando de juegos sencillitos y sin complicaciones de técnicas,.. donde este el "pica, pica, Bartolito" o alguno con una B, por ejemplo el que tapas con un pañuelo,... Pero vamos, el primero, "Pica, Pica, Bartolito", si tienes un juguetito gracioso y que salta mucho y va cambiando de dirección con la cuerda que le das al mecanismo,.. es graciosísino y simpatiquísimo, con una dificultad casi mínima, simplemente jugar unas cuantas veces con la R

----------


## hmchmchmc

Hay juegos realmente muy buenos. Pero, tras estar mirandolos, hay algunos que no son realmente muy de principiantes sino que son para principiantes experimentados.

----------


## elmago790

hola: coincido con vos ya que me parecen los mejores juegos, por ahi no tanto el de el año del amor pero tienes razon

----------


## Gusruy

Bueno el TNT es un juego casi automático, sencillo también es la doble predicción que aparece en el canuto, igual la dama que se ruboriza.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Felipe

¿Y qué me decís del juego más antiguo del mundo, el de las 3 bolitas y los 3 cubiletes? Mi hijo el pequeño fue el primero que aprendió, le encantó y le ha añadido unas cuantas cosas más.

----------


## BITTOR

Yo creo que los mejores juegos para principiantes son el de la familia de conejos y la pesadilla del profesor,tb ta bien lo del matrix con bolitas de papel(mas facil que con monedas),pero bueno que cualquiera con unas bolas de esponja o un fp y un pañuelo pueden dejar a la gente de piedra.

----------


## MANOS FRIAS

Uno de los primeros efectos que practiqué en mis inicios es el del giro de las PALITAS, pero como no tenía tal instrumental utilizaba PALILLOS PLANOS. 
Descubrí una monografía de Aldo Colombini publicada en Marré ("Magia con palitas"), y sigo realizando efectos con palillos planos que siguen asombrando al público profano. Opino que es una ilusión fácil de ejecutar y además puede hacerse impromptu (en una sobremesa, por ejemplo)

----------


## saxodunne

Hola a todos...Uno de mis juegos de principiante,fue el "Siempre tres" con monedas...Facilísimo de hacer, y recuerdo que apenas hutilizaba manipulación...(un poco de entrenamiento con el empalme a la italiana,y ya está).
 Ha pasado "un tiempecito",y sigo haciendo el mismo juego(como magia improntu)Con la variante de que ahora domino TODOS los empalmes,y la naturalidad y soltura  con la que muevo las monedas a mejorado con la práctica.Dejó boquiabierto a mi público entonces,y claro está lo sigue dejando ahora.
Yo lo recomiendo.
Un saludo y polvos mágicos para tod@s!!

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Y que me decis del ya clasico (y del que tambien existen numerosas versiones) del juego de los 4 ases que se reunen en un monton. Hay desde manejos sencillos hasta manejos mas complicados.
> 
> Una de las versiones que me gusta mucho es la que tiene manolo talman en su dvd denominada ases blancos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Dani



Ese es de mis favoritos, de hecho de los únicos 13 o 14 k conozco por ahora.... xD Aunk me puede gustar más el "Adivinación de la carta" por ejemplo... O el "La carta en el bolsillo", que aciertas una carta k no ves en ningún momento y sin sikiera tocar/mirar el mazo (que lo tiene el público), siempre los dejas asombrados xk no encuentran lógica... xD
Saludos

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Un punto menos para los cartómanos.
> Para magia de cerca hay otras opciones que no requieren baraja.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> Cualquier juego con bolas de esponja o, uno de mis preferidos, la familia de conejitos.
> 
> Con cuerdas:
> Hallucination de Romaric.
> 
> ...




Te doy la razón, desde k tenia 7 u 8 años hacia un par de trucos como adivinar el numero que piensa y tenerlo antes ya escrito en un papel u otro que los deja más boquiabiertos aún si cabe... el caso que son trucos sencillisimos, pero la gente se keda "como sabe el numero que he pensado?, akí no hay truco" y de hecho se kedan mucho más impresionados que con depende que truco de cartas que me haya costado mi tiempo de practicar si... xD Por eso ahora, 12 o 13 años más mayor me e estudiado algunos trucos de mentalismo y la verdad k dan bastante más efecto... 
Pero weno amí esk d siempre me ENCANTAN los naipes y seguiré dedicandome principalmente a esto, que aunk sea más difícil, hay trucos k no dejan indiferentes a nadie... xD
Saludos :D

----------


## rakso

estoy de acuerdo con todos esos, no se si ya se ha nombrado o no pero no podemos dejar de lado la ambiciosa y uno que hago en mi espectaculo la carta en la punta de la lengua.

----------


## Shobchak

En mi opinion,un juego de gran impacto,y q podria hacerlo un pricipiante,seria "ashes on the arm" es un juego de prediccion en el q el espectador escribe en un papel el numero y simbolo de la carta q ha elegido,el mago qema ese papel y se frota el brazo con las cenizas,apareciendo en el ,el numero y simbolo de la carta del espectador

----------


## Lois_apolo

> Estimado amigo:
> 
> Por último, y para contestar a tu petición de juego asequible y de efecto, te diré que existe uno, no excesivamente realizado, (que recuerde al último mago que lo vi presentar fue a Pepe Carrol, q.e.p.d.), pero que muchos años atrás se solía hacer.
> 
> Comienza con el conjunto de acciones que nuestro autor mágico más representativo (padre Ciuró), denominaba el “principio clásico” en la cartomagia: elegir una carta, devolverla al mazo,  mezclar, manteniendo el control sobre ella.
> 
> El efecto tiene este desarrollo lento pero finaliza de una forma explosiva.
> 
> El mago intentando en varias ocasiones averiguar el naipe elegido, confiado al principio y comenzándose angustiar porque no lo encuentra. Un poco alterado, por lo vano de sus intentos, lanza la baraja contra una de las paredes de la habitación en que actúa y al pegar contra ella, las cartas se esparcen por el suelo, excepto un naipe que permanece pegado en la pared, mostrando su cara.
> ...


Cual es el nombre del truco al que te refieres? Comentarte que lo hace un mago en el capítulo 8 de la cuarta temporada de house. 
Muchas gracias

----------


## Pulgas

Lois Apolo:
Alabo tu interés por leer cosas del foro y por participar en las conversaciones, pero estás citando un post de mayo de 2004, así que lo veo un poco pasado en el tiempo.
*Por favor, hay que mirar la fecha de los hilos.*
Gracias.

----------


## Lois_apolo

Lo siento. Me dí de cuenta una vez había puesto el post.
La próxima vez me aseguraré de mirar las fechas.
Gracias por el interes.

----------

